# Cash in hand, getting ready to purchase...



## bezog (Feb 20, 2012)

So I want to get into cycling. I have a firm budget of $400 and I have narrowed my search down to two bikes:

Mercier Galaxy AL SC2 - $299

Mercier Galaxy AL SC3 - $349

The only differences I see between the two bikes is that the SC3 has adjustable handlebars and a carbon fork. Are these upgrades worth the extra $50?

Also, I would like to upgrade the tires as the tires it comes with seem to not have very good reviews. I was thinking about getting Continental Gatorskins, but they are around $45 a piece. Are there any other tires that someone would suggest?

Would it be better to get the SC3 and save up for tires or get the SC2 and buy the tires now? Thanks for the help!


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

bezog said:


> So I want to get into cycling. I have a firm budget of $400 and I have narrowed my search down to two bikes:
> 
> Mercier Galaxy AL SC2 - $299
> 
> ...


That's up to you. I'd pony up, personally.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Personally I'd take the upgrades and the gators. The carbon fork will
lighten it up. Having adjustable handlebars will be helpful in customizing your fit and the gators will last a long time. 

Will you be assembling the bike yourself? I would suggest having a shop do it and for them to give you a proper fitting which will both run about an extra $200. Well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd get the upgraded fork for sure. Adjustable stem will probably be easier way to experiment with fit compared to buying a bunch of different stems as well if you don't know what kind of handlebar height you want. 

If you can't afford a complete set of gators right away, you might just get one for the rear to start out -- flats occur most commonly on the rear.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you tried looking at your local craiglist for bikes?

$400 won't buy you much in the bike world.

I'd either save up for BD's higher end bikes ($800 - 1000 range) or buy a used road bike at less than $400. The used bike will have some wear, but you'll get better performance parts in exchange.


----------

